# The Troph-riddle >> who is this ?



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Is it one of lineage nine "striped blue eye" perhaps a female or none dom male Mpimbwe?

Looks good whatever it is.

All the best James


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

schÃƒÂ¶n!


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

*ULWILE*

Next :


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Malagarasi


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

* Next* 8)


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Could be a namansi reef.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

pleuronectes platessa ?

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Lineage 3 ?
Muzimo, Kabogo or Kabimba ?


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

*Kabimba*  :thumb:

Should find some not so easy... :roll:








[/b]


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

New Kirsch/red belly?


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

noddy said:


> New Kirsch/red belly?


 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

*Next * opcorn:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Not sure is that one of the more yellow
Korongwe, Mpimbwe, Dahabu, Msalaba?


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Mpimbwe "yellow cheek"


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

*Mpimbwe "yellow cheek" - Korongwe - Mpimbwe*

Yes -yes -yes

*Next *


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Oooh! Namansi?
I want some too.


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

* Namansi* :thumb:

And now the ultimate


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

moorii Kalambo?


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

Wrong !


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah guessed so, Kalambo is more "yellowish" and yours looks like "golden yellow".

im totally lost on this one


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Lufubu?


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

tropheus brichardi Mtosi or tropheus brichardi kipili


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> Lufubu?


No 8)



Petrochromislover said:


> tropheus brichardi Mtosi or tropheus brichardi kipili


No & no :wink:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks a bit Mwerazi but the blue eye kind of suggests Kasimia or Yungu but never seen any of these in the flesh.


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

No one till now opcorn:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Murago?


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

noddy said:


> Murago?


50 % right 8)


----------



## Creepy85 (Aug 26, 2009)

Kapampa??

Oder isses der komische Hybrid von Matze oder dir?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

fisker said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > Murago?
> ...


Green Murago ?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Is that similar to Linangu or Nangu from the Inangu peninsula. I am having probs with a Murago ID of any sort, as where are the spots on the head?

But if it is one not exported before (or a mix), I guess, fisker you are just going to have to tell us.


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

It`s just a crossbreed 

Ikola & Murago had a little F*** and that`s the result


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I see, no wonder it had us all guessing all sorts of stuff.  
Never get tied of posting this pic on the dangers of mixing Troph when breeding em.










What are you going to do with the crosses? :-?

All the best James


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

Just look twice... :wink:


----------



## Gene D (May 31, 2010)

Polli


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

No


----------



## Gene D (May 31, 2010)

Annecten


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

Gene D said:


> Annecten


Whole name please opcorn:


----------



## Gene D (May 31, 2010)

Annectens Kavelle or Kekese are all I am familiar with


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Population 4.4 Tropheus sp. Kavalla "Kongole" ?

Dunno if polli or annectens is the valid name.

Tropheus annectens Boulenger, G. A.; 1899; "MatÃƒÂ©riaux pour la faune du Congo. Poissons nouveaux du Congo. CinquiÃƒÂ¨me Partie. Cyprins, Silures, Cyprinodontes, AcanthoptÃƒÂ©rygiens"; Annales du MusÃƒÂ©e du Congo Belge; Zoologique 1; p 122.

Tropheus polli Axelrod, 1977, with type locality at South of Bulu Island, Kigoma District, Lake Tanganyika, Tanzania.
(Junior synonym if the same species)

Thus they would all be annectens (if the same species) but I am not sure myself that they are the same species. And if the ones from this Kavalla population are annectens (or polli if it is still valid) or a different species.

All the best James

PS edited in......sorry typing my guess before I saw your second post Gene D.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

But there again it could be "Bulu Point" for all I know.   Sadly these are hardly ever seen by me in the UK.


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

Another...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Lineage 3 Gelbfossen/Yellow fin? Kalemie?
Not that I ever see these in the UK.


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

No Sir opcorn:


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Moorii Kalambo?


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

PepoLD said:


> Moorii Kalambo?


No :wink:


----------



## Gene D (May 31, 2010)

Ok what is it?


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Moorii Kala?


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

Gene D said:


> Ok what is it?


One part of Red Belly


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

>_< another hybrid?? omg you cheatter!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

fisker said:


> Gene D said:
> 
> 
> > Ok what is it?
> ...


I hear Tropheus Kirschfleck from Mabilibili and Tropheus Kibwesa make Red belly when they cross so as it is not a Kirschfleck/cherry spot then I guess it must be a Kibwesa?
But then just a guess. Never seen a Kibwesa in the flesh iether.  

Dunno when I look up Kibwesa on the net it has that mark on the cheek/gill cover but seems to have more rainbow colours. :-?

All the best James


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

Kibwesa :thumb:


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

PepoLD said:


> ...you cheatter!


Sometimes it`s better to be quiet ...


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

fisker said:


> PepoLD said:
> 
> 
> > ...you cheatter!
> ...


not my fault that you posted hybrids b4


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

fisker said:


>


Brichardi Ulwile


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

Who is this ? opcorn:


----------



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

Tropheus sp. "poo colored"?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I think it's Tropheus sp. "OB poo colored". :lol:


----------



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

So it's a hybrid form of the "poo" variant. Nailed it.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

No, the OB morph of "poo" is naturally occurring.


----------

